# Do I need a C02 Injector???



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

I've never been angry at the Petco people. They mean well, are sometimes knowledgeable, and I take everything they say with a grain of (Epsom) salt!
Yesterday was the 1st time I got mad. I stopped by my nearest Petco to see if they had baby snails for my girls to snack on, plus I wanted a few more plants for the tank.
No snails, but I asked the fish person on duty to pull 3 nice plants from the plant tank for me. He asked me about my setup. I said 29 gallon, 9 betta girls with at least 10 more plants. He advised me to buy a CO2 injection system b/c I have "too many plants."
WHAAAAT????? HUH???
I told him "thanks but no thanks" and left w/ my plants.
I suppose he was just trying to make an additional $50+ from me, but I can't escape that nagging voice saying I need that CO2 injector....
Any thoughts? Is there a test for lack of CO2???


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

IME-you don't need to inject CO2 to keep a successful planted tank. With that said, by injecting CO2 can help plant growth since CO2 is often the limiting nutrient factor-You would need to have higher light, more testing, more ferts and more work when you inject CO2. You are limited on some species of plants you can keep when you don't inject CO2-but generally most of the low to mod light plants are just fine without injecting CO2.

I don't inject CO2 or use the liquid CO2 in any of my soil based heavy planted tanks and I don't have any problems growing plants. One of the added benefits IME with the soil based planted tanks-is that they will create CO2 naturally as organic decomp and you can do the siesta method too.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

You don't need co2 if your plants are doing well. I have 30+ plants in my 26 planted in gravel and have never had an issue. Even with the high light plants.
The only reason you would need co2 is if you want your plants to grow faster and have high light plants and high light lights

IME atleast

Edit:: didn't see OFL's post when I posted. She knows her stuff! +1


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

for petco plats? nahhh
unless you bought the dwarf baby tears. lol


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes there are test kits for oxygen content and such, but I don't waste my money on them. The plants tell me how they are doing.

Everyone has different opinions and experiences. Some have different goals. Some just want it "nice", while others want to see how far they can go.
As long as I have a thick enough bed of gravel and do regular water changes, my plants do great. The water changes replenish minerals used by the plants and act like fertilizer. I worry more that my fish have plenty of oxygen as they are my main concern.


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

What does IME mean?
Sorry for being slow. What was the rational behind trying to sell me the CO2 system?


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

IME = In My Experience

rational = increase sales.


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

I use the liquid co2 because I have gravel, and some of more plants are more needy then the others.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

It depends what plants you purchase. Some of the more finicky carpeting and stem plants do require CO2 injection to be at their best, but for the average pet/fish store plant I wouldn't think it would be essential. 

I grow several different species of plants in one of my tanks with only a handful of aquasoil for nutrients and they thrive. 

I think he was just looking to make a sale as CO2 equipment (not the DIY stuff) can be fairly pricey.


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 11, 2012)

if your curious about co2 but dont wanna put out the $$ then look into a do it yourself co2 system.


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 11, 2012)

Here is a great article explaining a DIY CO2 system and how to make it.
http://www.qsl.net/w2wdx/aquaria/diyco2.html


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I'm such a newbie, I should concentrate on keeping my fish alive! Exotic plants & CO2 can come later!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

lol, I grow many of said "exotic plants" without CO2...
I do a highlight no CO2 setup. which invites alot of algae if not controlled properly...


----------

